
Cheezburger CEO's Tweet Gets a Response From Reddit's Co-Founder - Concours
http://mashable.com/2010/08/28/reddit-cheezburger-response/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29
======
byoung2
Does anyone know how much Cheezburger/Pet Holdings is worth? Can they afford
to buy Reddit? I'm not sure how much Reddit is worth (I heard $12 million to
$65 million back when it sold, presumably more now). Pet Holdings didn't seem
to be a moneybags kind of company (<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/pet-
holdings-inc>).

